# E-mail Issue



## jbraas (Dec 10, 2009)

A while back we changed our home e-mail address to one through ATT. When I tried to change it here I never recieved the confirmation e-mail. After this the pages I could access were different and I could not post or add pics, etc.

Today on a whim I entered a Yahoo address I have. Instantly recieved the confirmation e-mail and back to normal. I changed again to ATT, and no confirmation recieved.....

Back in under the Yahoo address. No big deal really, but was not sure if this was some sort of bug, or if anyone else had similar problems.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 10, 2009)

Most likely your ATT email sees this as spam and sends it into your spam folder, different clients act differently.

That's why I use Gmail, greatest email client out there in my opinion.


----------

